# 50 Runes of Magic Guides



## Department (27. November 2009)

Huhu ich bin ein wenig durchs Netz gestreift und habe eine Site gefunden wo 50 Rom Guides sind. Kosenlos versteht sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hasse Gold Guides


Hier der Link


----------



## AMitB (29. November 2009)

Danke dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vorallem für mich als Anfänger sind da paar nette Guides


----------



## zoedel (2. Juni 2010)

Alles schöne Guides, nur 1 : 1 aus dem RoM-Forum übernommen, nicht mal Rechtschreibfehler ausgebessert.


----------



## Esperli (2. Juni 2010)

Jep, und einige Fehler sind immernoch drinne.
Ich meine damit nicht die Rechtschreibfehler, sondern fehlerhafte Angaben.


----------

